# Sick Cichlids! Red sores and loss of apitite + DEATH!



## dhall50 (Nov 22, 2004)

My dad just called me and told me that he has lost several Pseudotropheus socolofi over the last week and is down to 4 in his 30 gak tank. The dead had red sores and wouldnt eat anymore. 2 of the four still alive are showing the same symptoms. What is happening? I had the same thing happen to my 80 gallon tank last september. They are fed Omega one cichlid flakes.(the only food my town seems to carry.)


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tell him to do a big water change (50 percent or more). With out a picture or more info its hard to diagnose, but i personally would be thinking along the lines of bacterial infections . You could try to have him dose the tank with a product like melafix (provide extra oxygen with a bubble wand or drop water level a couple inches to allow water to splash into the tank from your hob filter (HOB : hang on the back). Dont forget to factor stones and substrate etc. when dosing your tanks to avoid a overdose. ) With out more specific info i cant give a more detailed diagnoses or recommend any more potent meds etc.. If it is bacterial or even fungal the big water change and melafix should help. There are several more serious diseases that produce red sores but with out more info i cant say which one if any that it could be. Do the water change ASAP . Water changes are often the best prescriptions for many ailments . If it improves after water changes then he might want to start doing them more often incase it was related to water quality (cleanliness).

CG


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I doubt Melafix will have much of an effect if fish are dying with red sores on them. I like Melafix, but it's not strong enough for this situation, IMHO.

A large water change is good advice. Providing the water parameters, maintenance schedule, etc., would also help those experienced with diagnosis on this board. My first thought is that a 30 isn't a large enough tank and this is a water quality issue to begin with, but I don't keep this type of fish, so I'm not 100 percent certain . . .


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought the same thing but didnt want to recommend any stronger meds with the limeted info they gave. I also believe its water quality related but with out more info we cant know for sure. I dont want to recommend anything else unless i have more info since many of the meds can effect the cycle of the tank etc... Im thinking bacterial infection or septecemia. I hope they can give us more info today on new fish in the tank and water parems etc.. Photos would be so helpful too.


----------



## dhall50 (Nov 22, 2004)

The tank was filthy. After water change and the first dose of melafix the fish are already improving. I started this approach before i got replies but i will keep you updated!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

the red sores are probably bite marks from aggressive fish.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Glad to hear they are improving. You should tell them to do weekly maintenance, vacume substrate once a week and change 30 percent of the water once a week. That should prevent this from happening again. Be sure to tell him to clean or vacume under and behind any rockwork.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If the tank was filthy, then the red areas may indicate septicemia, or what is commonly referred to as blood poisoning.

What are the water parameters on the tank?

If this is what is going on, you will need something much stronger than Melafix. Septicemia is an infection, and a preventative isn't going to touch it. He will also need to monitor the water carefully, and probably do numerous water changes.

A 30G tank is too small for adult socolofi, so aggression may add to the stressors in the tank.


----------

